# [MySQL]1 Query, mehrere Tabellen, ordnen nach Timestamp



## Julian Maicher (8. August 2006)

Moin,

folgende Tabellenstruktur:

```
[tbl1]
...
timestamp

[tbl2]
...
timestamp
```
Jetzt möchte ich aus beiden Tabellen die 5 aktuellsten Datensätze haben. Also nicht 5 aus tbl1 und 5 aus tbl2, sondern insgesamt 5.

Stellt euch vor tbl1 = News und tbl2 = Berichte ... Jetzt will ich in einem Query die 5 aktuellsten Berichte und/oder News haben.

```
Ausgabe:
News 02.08.2006
News 01.08.2006
Bericht 25.07.2006
News 23.07.2006
Bericht 20.07.2006
```
Dank euch schonmal!

Gruß,

Julian


----------



## ManicMarble (10. August 2006)

Man müsste die 5 neuesten aus jeder Tabelle per UNION aneinanderhängen und davon dann wieder die 5 neuesten. So in etwa:

```
(
  SELECT
    `news`      AS `news_oder_bericht`,
    `timestamp`
  FROM
    `news`
  ORDER BY
    `timestamp` DESC
  LIMIT 5
)

UNION

(
  SELECT
    `bericht`,
    `timestamp`
  FROM
    `berichte`
  ORDER BY
    `timestamp` DESC
  LIMIT 5
)

ORDER BY
  `timestamp` DESC
LIMIT 5
```


----------



## Julian Maicher (15. August 2006)

Das wird demnächst getestet, danke!!


----------

